# New here



## robert85 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey everyone saw the drywall talk on Facebook thought id check it out
Im a self employed taper in bc canada... Been taping for 12 years


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the board Robert. Don't be shy.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

robert85 said:


> Hey everyone saw the drywall talk on Facebook thought id check it out
> Im a self employed taper in bc canada... Been taping for 12 years


welcome aboard, and be very careful of those sheep shagging kiwi's on here. Especially since your fairly close to them being from BC.:yes:

watch for little sheep footy prints in the snow,,, they may be near


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome Robert, you should feel privileged to get greetings from 2Buck, he's been gone along time. Welcome back 2Buck.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yep just a zoo around here Robnoxious


----------



## robert85 (Nov 29, 2014)

lol sounds good.. I won't eat the yellow snow


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

robert85 said:


> lol sounds good.. I won't eat the yellow snow


Good idea, Don't eat the raisins either, Welcome aboard.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

robert85 said:


> Hey everyone saw the drywall talk on Facebook thought id check it out
> Im a self employed taper in bc canada... Been taping for 12 years


you picked up a good time to join in....2buck is back:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome Rob ! :thumbsup: Tuck your pants leg into your boots !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Welcome Rob ! :thumbsup: Tuck your pants leg into your boots !


LMAO ....:thumbup:


----------

